# The Best of Downtown Las Vegas



## ricoba (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought this piece by John Katsilometes, in his regular Kats Report in the LV Sun, gave same excellent reasons why downtown Las Vegas is a great gem.

Sure, it's a bit gritty and can be a little rough around the edges, but if you can overcome some of that, you can really enjoy yourself. 

For example, we are going down to the El Cortez in just a bit to the Parlour Lounge to see a free Elvis tribute show.  Not sure if its any good, but the price is good and the atmosphere is really old Vegas.  Just have to beat the crowds that are headed downtown for First Friday tonight.  

People who come to Vegas and only stay on the Strip are missing a lot of cool and fun things that you can't find or do on the Strip.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not traveling much anymore but when I did, and when I went to LV and couldn't exchange into one of the HGVC properties, I would always stay downtown at the Golden Gate.  Rooms weren't much, either costwise or qualitywise, but they were nostagic and well located.  I also enjoyed some of the characters I would meet playing Black Jack (at low minimum tables) as some of the rattier (and less safe at night) casinos.

George


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 5, 2012)

ricoba said:


> For example, we are going down to the El Cortez in just a bit to the Parlour Lounge to see a free Elvis tribute show. Not sure if its any good, but the price is good and the atmosphere is really old Vegas.


 

$4.99 or was it 7.99 Poterhouse in the mid 70's

http://www.flickr.com/photos/my_vegas/2160571561/

Four Queens Shrimp Cocktail


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 5, 2012)

ricoba said:


> People who come to Vegas and only stay on the Strip are missing a lot of cool and fun things that you can't find or do on the Strip.



We love the change of pace and atmosphere.   Typically we'll take the bus down to Fremont Street once or twice during a visit.   Always have a good time.  

Mike


----------



## SunSand (Oct 5, 2012)

I just returned from Las Vegas.  Here's a comparison, I had a Greek salad and a bottle of water for lunch at the Caesars marketplace food court for $19.50. For dinner, I had a pint of ale and an amazingly good and huge prime rib, at the 777 pub at the Main Street Station downtown for $12.00.  I also saw an amazingly good 5 piece all woman rock band on Fremont Street for free. No fuzzy math, Downtown is well worth the visit.


----------



## Dori (Oct 5, 2012)

We take a drive down to fremont Street every time we are in LV. It is so very different from the Strip. We love the free entertainment, and always try our luck at the Golden Nugget. I do think, though, that all the dressed up characters are getting a bit much. The last two times we have been there (last October and and in May) we saw a young woman in a barebreasted costume who has the biggest chest I have ever seen! Yikes!

Dori


----------



## shagnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Another vote for a night or two in downtown.  !!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 16, 2012)

One of my favorite breakfast buffets is at the Main Street Station. I always encourage my friends to work in a couple of hours (at least) along Fremont Street - the entertainment (shows) are generally cheaper (Downtown Gordie Brown); the "Experience" is definitely worth the visit, I think the shrimp cocktail is up to $1.99 but still a good deal. The street entertainment can also be very good (the price is right, too). I remember we saw a Prince imitator who was very good for free! We used to park (free) at the Main Street Station lot and walk to Fremont.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 16, 2012)

Zip lining too!

http://flightlinezfremont.com/


----------

